# Kraken X61 Push / Pull Montage -> Wie?



## b0thunt3r (16. März 2015)

Moin,

habe mir o.g. AiO zugelegt und würde diese gerne in Push / Pull verbauen. Nur wie? Leider finde ich keine Infos welche Schrauben ich dafür benötigen würde und wie ich den Radiator dann im Gehäuse verschrauben müsste. Kann mir da jemand auf die Sprünge helfen?


----------

